# My new white HM.



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I finally got my white HM. Yay!!
View attachment 59222


View attachment 59223


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Ooooh pretty!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

Super nice. Where did you get him?


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Dream betta! Gorgeous!


----------



## Noush (Jul 5, 2012)

cute & pretty !


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh gorgeous! One of these days I'm gonna find one. Super lovely, DQ


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Beautiful! Reminds me of the one I passed up.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I got him at Petsmart. I was there last week and they had 3 white halfmoons. I couldn't believe it! I passed them up then kept thinking about them so yesterday I went back and there was one left so I got him.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful fish, he looks like a delta though :\ because he doesn't have sharp enough caudal. but what would i know? but he is drop dead gorgeous


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

So very Gorgeous!! I want an all white HM soo bad, Congrats, I am glad you went and got him


----------



## millefiore (Jul 2, 2012)

That is such a pretty fish! Lucky you!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you. I'm glad I went and got him, too. He ate a pellet for me last night and I'll be feeding everyone in a little while so I'll see how he does.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Very beautiful your so lucky they had one left..best of wishes with him !


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you.  He ate 3 pellets for me this morning. I hope he doesn't change colors on me. lol


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

OOh boy..that will be interesting, if he does, he looks young, so..hmm..maybe


----------



## noellezim (Jul 2, 2012)

Omg, he is gorgeous! I'm jealous! Lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you. I'm going to try and get him in a bigger container. I feel bad for him to be in a one gallon.


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

That male is absolutely gorgeous! I can see why you couldn't pass him up! I can't wait to hear more about him!


----------



## Aahnay (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh, i wish i could drive to town and find a gorgeous fish like that! Im so jealous. <---cries tears of joy>


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aw, thank you. I've never had one like him before. I always wanted a white one.


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

i like white too. 

i wish we had a petsmart in hawaii.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol I was always mad because we don't have a Petco here but now Petsmart has dt halfmoons, plakats and crowntail females. I'm happy.


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> Lol I was always mad because we don't have a Petco here but now Petsmart has dt halfmoons, plakats and crowntail females. I'm happy.


dont rub it in. 

:lol:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol. Sorry, Mark.


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Pretty white boy! XD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, by the way, he is in the process of blowing a bubblenest.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's doing very well and is eating good. I still need a name for him. Any suggestions?


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Moonbeam? Or something white sounding( I know that sounds silly:|)


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Very pretty by the way! On my profile I have some really nice pics of my girl Cheng(pronounced Chaing)


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

I would love to have a white betta!


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> He's doing very well and is eating good. I still need a name for him. Any suggestions?


"Blizzard" "Flurry" or "Frosty".

Awesome fish! For some reason I always love white's, black's, or a combination of the two.

P.S.
Sometimes building a bubble nest means they want to come live with me. Hahaha!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks. I'll have to try to post more pics of him. I got a couple shots of his bubblenest.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Ive always wanted a completely white betta! Your very lucky to have him


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you. I'm lucky he was still there.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Have you named him yet?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

No, I haven't. I just can't think of anything unique.


----------



## Panzer (Jun 26, 2012)

Names.. Ghost, Spectre, Cloud


----------



## Calypso77 (Jun 17, 2012)

He is stunning. Why can't we get ones like that in Canada, we get mostly Blue and Red. Think next time I may have to check states side


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

Lovely! I'm fond of light-colored bettas!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

LaringoXD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I even looked at behindthename.com and couldn't find anything I liked.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

What about mystery? Milagow or Andalusia?


----------



## Ant10a (Jun 16, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## Ant10a (Jun 16, 2012)

Ghost


----------

